# Jim Black e-mail



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, and just wait for them to ask for a cash refund of their "Medical expenses deposit" :lpf: He says he's in England, but I'll wager a dollar to a donut he's not English - look at his abysmal use of the language! If it looks like a scam, walks like a scam, and talks like a scam, guess what? 
Regards,
Steven


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

spam/scan


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

just for fun I'd call and get you a CC number to hold the reservation and or ask him to send the cash. I do that with the scammers....it's fun to take away their stolen CC #'s, and quite easy to do so. It's amazing how dumb people take other people for.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

These criminals send you a bogus cashier's check which, invariably, the banks discover long after it has cleared your account and you've refunded the crooks part or all their money. 

You are the one from whom the bank will retrieve the money.

Wayne


----------

